# 2016 Gold / Platinum Benefits



## RuralEngineer (Jan 9, 2016)

Diamond Luxury Yachts is a new benefit.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2016)

What is the cost to be a member of this level?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for your information.


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> What is the cost to be a member of this level?



Gold is 30,000 points; Platinum is 50,000 points. Cost varies depending on the path one takes to get the points. These include retail points (about $3 each; $90k), "cleaning" resale points ($30k), deeded points, club select points.


----------

